

How Your Tweets Reveal Your Home Location - schrofer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/525741/how-your-tweets-reveal-your-home-location/

======
Terretta
The phrase "home location" in the headline feels a touch alarmist. They're
revealing your city 68% of time, state 70% of the time, and time zone 80% of
the time.

A person might not feel terribly concerned to reveal they live in the greater
NYC area, while the location of their home feels more private.

~~~
corin_
While the title might just an alarmist privacy story, the article actually
isn't written about that, and it's suggested examples of why this research may
be of interest are for marketers and journalists, not anything privacy
related.

------
loumf
The location of my home is in public records and also the white pages.

Anybody that wanted to do something bad to me via my address can find out
where I live a lot easier than with Twitter. Also, they are only getting the
city.

~~~
ben0x539
Not everybody can afford to publicly link their twitter identity to the aspect
of their identity that has public records.

~~~
loumf
Twitter is perhaps not the best idea for them, then. I would bet you can do a
city level tag just based on who you follow. I certainly follow an order of
magnitude more local people than any other place -- no tweets even necessary.

------
chrismcb
"when they exclude people who are obviously travelling" How do they do this? I
also didn't realize all of the Red Sox fans live in Boston.

------
amichal
A data set containing only tweets from the 100 largest cities in the US
probably doesn't generalize to the entire twitterverse

